# Living alone after a break up



## hannahtag2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

I am on my own after 40+yrs, with no family or friends nearby, days are long, and nights are longer, I do have 3 pets, who are my lifeline at this stressful time, chatting to like minded would help to ease the loneliness and isolation


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2021)

Hannah, there are many others on the forum who are alone. It's great that you have pets, as they can be of such comfort. I'm sure there are topics of interest here for you to join in on. We are a welcoming and friendly bunch


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 3, 2021)

Looking forward to chatting with you Hannah!
I’m in Wisconsin and not in your situation, yet,  but there are a lot on here who are and know you will love this forum


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

@Kathleen’s Place 
If it's not too nosy, where in Wisconsin are you?

@hannahtag2000 
Hi!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @Kathleen’s Place
> If it's not too nosy, where in Wisconsin are you?
> 
> @hannahtag2000
> Hi!


Grafton ...where we just ruined 500 doses of the baccine! . Our big claim to fame. About 30 miles outside of Milwaukee


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

TY.  Lived Madison & up north, central.


----------



## hannahtag2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks Pinky, it is cold and wintry here in rural West Wales UK, with lockdown, there is nobody I can mix with, just the odd chat with postmen, and delivery drivers, so yes my pets keep me in a routine and of course dont argue etc, roll on spring, and the end of restrictions, the world is topsy turvy, with us all having to obey our govt masters without question, now I'm ranting, but it's been like living under war conditions, with so much misinformation from the media and science, 2021 has to be a better year surely!


Pinky said:


> Hannah, there are many others on the forum who are alone. It's great that you have pets, as they can be of such comfort. I'm sure there are topics of interest here for you to join in on. We are a welcoming and friendly bunch
> 
> View attachment 143018


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

hannahtag2000 said:


> I am on my own after 40+yrs, with no family or friends nearby, days are long, and nights are longer, I do have 3 pets, who are my lifeline at this stressful time, chatting to like minded would help to ease the loneliness and isolation


At least you have the pets. Welcome to SF.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey Hannah...welcome, from Hertfordshire... you won't be lonely all the time you're here , I can assure you of that...   








 we have a few Welsh posters on here too as well posters from all over the globe ... and if you need any help on how to negotiate the forum in any way just give a shout out, we'll all help...


----------



## hannahtag2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Hey Hannah...welcome, from Hertfordshire... you won't be lonely all the time you're here , I can assure you of that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hollydolly, where abouts in Herts are you? I lived in Boreham Wood and Bushey some time ago!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

hannahtag2000 said:


> Hi Hollydolly, where abouts in Herts are you? I lived in Boreham Wood and Bushey some time ago!


My o/h works in borehamwood... we're in a village  over near Hertford


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi Hannah I'm Ruth and I'm in the USA and alone too except for my pets who I cherish.  

Welcome to SF!  Great place to chat with many kind and fun and interesting folks!  There are all sorts of conversations going on that you may enjoy getting into.

Welcome


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2021)

Welcome, Hannah.
That is sure a challenging situation for you, but it's great that you came here, and shared with us.

We're glad to have you join us.

There's a pet section here too, and we look forward to hearing more about yours, and telling you about ours, and other topics, so we are all less alone, and you will be, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm alone with my doggie too. Many pet lovers here. Don't be shy, join right in.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome Hannah! Glad you found us. I too, live alone after a break up with my pet, Rabbit.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jan 29, 2021)

hannahtag2000 said:


> I am on my own after 40+yrs, with no family or friends nearby, days are long, and nights are longer, I do have 3 pets, who are my lifeline at this stressful time, chatting to like minded would help to ease the loneliness and isolation


IMHO, the best methods for combatting loneliness are developing new contacts (like you are doing here) and new interests.  It can be a struggle, especially if you're prone to bouts of depression or sadness. You are likely to have to work hard at it.  As with all good things, "no pain, no gain."  Doing, seeing and learning new things builds brain cells/connections with all the good things that can follow.  I was well into my 70s when I taught myself to program and operate a 3-axis CNC machine and it added a whole new dimension to my life.  Anyway, that's my 2¢.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey there,Hannah
I’m Pat, I live in Norwich, NY, my kids are grown, I was widowed 15 years ago and I have 2 very spoiled fur babies that light up my life daily, Bella is a tuxie and Buddy is a mini panther and there’s usually some laughable shenanigans on a daily basis.
My parents were both born in Glasgow, my maternal grandfather was a coal miner, they died when we were young so don’t know a lot of details...
Anyway, WELCOME, this is a great group!


----------



## Linda (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome Hannah, so glad you've joined us.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome aboard Hannah from South Carolina.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome from Sweden Hannah. Oh gosh, my dad worked in Radlett and we lived in Mill Hill before my mum and I moved back to Sweden.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Welcome from Sweden Hannah. Oh gosh, my dad worked in Radlett and we lived in Mill Hill before my mum and I moved back to Sweden.


Radlett is just down the road from us basically... and mill hill is around the corner from Borehamwood where my o/h works ...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Radlett is just down the road from us basically... and mill hill is around the corner from Borehamwood where my o/h works ...


We lived down the road from Apex Corner and past John Keble church if you know it


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> We lived down the road from Apex Corner and past John Keble church if you know it


I do know it as it happens, I have friends who live in Hale Drive... small world really isn't it ?


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I do know it as it happens, I have friends who live in Hale Drive... small world really isn't it ?


OMG!! Which end of Hale Drive? We lived in Rudyard Grove


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> OMG!! Which end of Hale Drive? We lived in Rudyard Grove


I think it's 30 something,....


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I think it's 30 something,....


That must be the other end nearest Hale Lane


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> That must be the other end nearest Hale Lane


I've just looked it up on Google maps and yes it is the other end...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I've just looked it up on Google maps and yes it is the other end...


It is a small world isn't it


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> It is a small world isn't it


it definitely is... how long were you in London ?


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> it definitely is... how long were you in London ?


I was born there and when I was ten my mum and dad split up and mum and me came back to Sweden. That was seven years after my accident.


----------

